# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  US vs. China: Winner Takes It All?

## zabster151

the winner will be china  : 893Buttkick Thumb:

----------


## clemont51

We live in a fool's paradise. Unemployment filing numbers jumped from 390K reading a
week back to 420K this reading. I will be interesting come July to watch the stock market.
Keep you hand on the ripcord!

----------


## Cyclehard

Every empire dies.

----------


## GoloLolo

> every empire dies.


true

----------


## AndrewD54

unfortunately throughout history as one superpower recedes from dominance they and the rising powers battle it out. That war will be devastating to both sides.

----------


## Nooomoto

USS Kentucky
24 Trident II nuclear tipped missiles, delivered anywhere in the world whenever you need them

----------


## AndrewD54

Don't forget our dozen or so aircraft carriers, each with roughly 70 of the most sophisticated and battle ready aircraft in the world today, and our 12,000 M1A1-2 Abrams tanks!

----------


## Eddie_m63

Wwiii

----------


## stevey_6t9

> USS Kentucky
> 24 Trident II nuclear tipped missiles, delivered anywhere in the world whenever you need them





> Don't forget our dozen or so aircraft carriers, each with roughly 70 of the most sophisticated and battle ready aircraft in the world today, and our 12,000 M1A1-2 Abrams tanks!

----------


## AndrewD54

lol all I can think of when I see that picture is the mortal combat movie and that one dude saying "your soul is MINE!"

----------


## Times Roman

If we really wanted to kick China's butt, we'd put a McDonalds on every friggin block in every major city in China.

----------


## Nooomoto

> If we really wanted to kick China's butt, we'd put a McDonalds on every friggin block in every major city in China.


We already did that.

----------


## AndrewD54

lol you've got to be kidding me

----------


## HellRiserPL

onyon ( Arrested Development )

----------

